# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Zoo Concerts

## Lurker34

Here's my guess on the upcoming Concert season

Boston  
Joe Cocker
Foreigner
Billy Squier
Cheap Trick
Steve Miller 
Journey 
Heart 
Def Leopard
REO Speedwagon

There's not that many bands touring this season. Must be the gas prices.

----------


## bretthexum

Those would be good, but I am hoping for a band that is from this century.   :Wink:

----------


## MikeLucky

> Those would be good, but I am hoping for a band that is from this century.


we have those too, but they play the Ford..... or Coca-Cola......

----------


## NikonNurse

Can't see journey without steve perry, just can't do it.

----------


## Karried

Ha.. exactly my thoughts!!  I'm still kicking myself for not seeing them when Steve Perry was the lead..... Journey brings back so many memories!   Even today, I can't hear a song of theirs without strolling down memory lane.  

'Lights'  'My city by the Bay'..... San Francisco Bay Area, it's especially touching to me... just kills me!

----------


## Karried

Darn it..I posted this under Rocklahoma! Oh well, I'll put a different video.. this guy is simply amazing!! 


Okay, this guy is just unreal! 

Gives me goosebumps! 

My favorite Journey song ever



The sound is a little grainy but he is spot on!

----------


## Karried

You have to watch the whole video.

Is your mind blown yet?

----------


## SoonerBent

> Here's my guess on the upcoming Concert season
> 
> Boston  
> Joe Cocker
> Foreigner
> Billy Squier
> Cheap Trick
> Steve Miller 
> Journey 
> ...


I like that list except: Boston was really only two real leaders and a back-up band. One of them, I forget which one, passed this last year so a Boston tour is probably out. At least for me. And Journey without Steve Perry isn't Journey.

----------


## Karried

Soonerbent, were you able to see the Video above that I posted?  Hopefully, it shows up for you....

----------


## FritterGirl

> You have to watch the whole video.
> 
> Is your mind blown yet?


He's awesome, but man, it's just not the same....sigh. (I found him better when I closed my eyes and just listened, than when I tried to watch him, as well).

All together now "sha na nana nana, sha na na nana, sha na nana na, na na nana  na naaaaaa......

----------


## OKCDrummer77

> I like that list except: Boston was really only two real leaders and a back-up band. One of them, I forget which one, passed this last year so a Boston tour is probably out. At least for me. And Journey without Steve Perry isn't Journey.


Brad Delp of Boston is the one that passed away last year.  Very sad.  I would have loved to see them.  I actually had tickets to see them back in 1996, but the tour was cancelled because Tom Scholz got hurt (broke a hand, IIRC).

----------


## SoonerBent

Karried, the guy is good but he's just not the original. I've seen Kansas without Steve Walsh, REO without Kevin Cronin, etc.  They all did a pretty good job of finding sound-alikes but the stage presence and the feel just isn't the same.

----------


## OkieHornet

Boston is scheduled to be at the Zoo June 25 (per Boston's website) with the singer from Stryper and a guy who has a Myspace page that sounds like Brad Delp as their singers...

Steve Miller/Joe Cocker is a package tour, as is the Journey/Heart/Cheap Trick show...

----------


## kmf563

Putting Matthew Sweet in Boston is like putting jello on your peanut butter sandwich. 

And Karried I'm sorry. That guy is a good singer,  but watching him with Journey is sadly like I stepped into any asian karoake bar.  Or that awful Rockstar movie with Marky Mark.

----------


## Lurker34

Foreigner and Billy Squier are also a package, their corporate sponsor? AARP Man, that'll made you feel old.

----------


## OkieHornet

> Foreigner and Billy Squier are also a package, their corporate sponsor? AARP Man, that'll made you feel old.


seriously?? that's too funny... who's singing for Foreigner these days? 

i'd like to see Ringo Starr's All Starr Band come through the Zoo... Colin Hay, Edgar Winter, Billy Squier... can't remember who else is in his band this year...

----------


## Karried

Yeah, it was sort of surreal to see him singing Journey songs and I basically closed my eyes and just listened..   But, I just find it so amazing that he is able to emulate Steve Perry's voice ( which is so unique) is such a fantastic way.... I don't really care what he looks like ( I never thought Steve Perry was all that attractive anyway, lol )  ... he is good and if he comes to the Zoo, I'll be there.

----------


## MikeLucky

> Putting *Matthew* Sweet in Boston is like putting jello on your peanut butter sandwich.


_Michael_, not Matthew.... Matthew Sweet would be REALLY weird.....

For you Office Space fans:

I'll be honest with you, I love his music, I do, I'm a Michael Sweet fan. For my money, I don't know if it gets any better than when he sings "To Hell With The Devil." 

 :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## kmf563

Oh yeah, Matthew was the brother who played drums. Same difference. Still wouldn't pay money to see that.

----------


## MikeLucky

> Oh yeah, Matthew was the brother who played drums. Same difference. Still wouldn't pay money to see that.


Actually the drummer for Stryper was Robert Sweet....

THIS is Matthew Sweet..... and it would be hilarious to hear him front a classic rock band.....  He's good and all, but it _would_ be jello and peanut butter...... or like Jewel fronting the Spice Girls.... LOL

Matthew Sweet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## kmf563

holy crap. I didn't even know Stryper was still going.  :Ohno:  

I left them back in the eighties where they belong. 

Any of the Sweet family with Boston would be like adding Jello. 

Just let it go. Boston was a great band. Let it rest in peace.

----------


## Lurker34

:053:  Speaking of 80's bands, the B-52's myspace says they're playing at the zoo.

----------


## Jacob_Daddy

The B-52's are.

And R-E-O and Night Ranger
Steve Miller and Joe Cocker
Cindy Lauper, B-52's, Joann Jett and the Blackhearts, 
Boston and Styx
Journey, Heart and Cheap Trick

according to ZooAmp.com

----------


## MikeLucky

> Speaking of 80's bands, the B-52's myspace says they're playing at the zoo.


I think I would rather masturbate with a cheese grater than go to that show.....

but maybe that's just _me_.....

 :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## Karried

Journey - 100&#37; sure I'm going.

Boston - ??  

I think so...

'More than a Feeling' 

yeah, I love Boston.

----------


## OkieHornet

is it too much to ask that they could have someone play who's had some relevance _this decade_ (and more original members than not)?

----------


## kevinpate

several of the artists retain adequate relevance to folks who have fond memories from certain prior decades.  

The soon to be renovated Clayboys Arena can carry current talent quite nicely, as can the LNC at OU.  I don't see a problem if the' I 'Member the 70's and 80's' Tour lands at the Zoo, or Riverwind or Firelake for that matter.

----------


## Lurker34

There will be other shows at the zoo. I'm sure KORN or Hinder might be back to play Kattfest again. However you find that most of the shows being booked are classic rock acts. Why? Obviously they make more money. 

As far as the B-52's show goes, it's benefiting some type of "alternative lifestyle" (a.k.a. - gay) charity. You may want to bring your cheese grater, they might even put you on stage.

----------


## MikeLucky

> As far as the B-52's show goes, it's benefiting some type of "alternative lifestyle" (a.k.a. - gay) charity. You may want to bring your cheese grater, they might even put you on stage.


 :Congrats:   :Bow:

----------


## kmf563

> There will be other shows at the zoo. I'm sure KORN or Hinder might be back to play Kattfest again. However you find that most of the shows being booked are classic rock acts. Why? Obviously they make more money. 
> 
> As far as the B-52's show goes, it's benefiting some type of "alternative lifestyle" (a.k.a. - gay) charity. You may want to bring your cheese grater, they might even put you on stage.


I would rather use the cheese grater AT a B-52's show on stage than see Hinder. 

I will be at Boston and Journey - only if they are free.

----------


## MikeLucky

> I would rather use the cheese grater AT a B-52's show on stage than see Hinder. 
> 
> I will be at Boston and Journey - only if they are free.


Wow, not a Hinder fan huh?   Speaking of Hinder, Chad Kroeger of Nickelback was interviewed in Playboy recently and was talking about the true rockstars.... He said that the old tried and true "hard partying" rock star was dying out.... but he mentioned Hinder and said that they were the biggest and baddest party animals out there...... Thought that was pretty cool.....

And why would the Boston and/or Journey shows be free?  I mean it would be cool if they were, but is that a reasonable expectation????

----------


## kmf563

> Wow, not a Hinder fan huh?   Speaking of Hinder, Chad Kroeger of Nickelback was interviewed in Playboy recently and was talking about the true rockstars.... He said that the old tried and true "hard partying" rock star was dying out.... but he mentioned Hinder and said that they were the biggest and baddest party animals out there...... Thought that was pretty cool.....
> 
> And why would the Boston and/or Journey shows be free?  I mean it would be cool if they were, but is that a reasonable expectation????


Yes, Hinder has made quite a name for themselves as being the irresponsible partying typical rock star. It's not impressive. No, I am not a Hinder fan at all. Nothing about them impresses me. They used to...back in the old Hinder days when they actually cared and tried. When they were just broke musicians. 

Yes, it is a reasonable expectation for myself to go to zoo concerts for free! That's one of the many perks I get for what I do. I honestly couldn't tell you what the last show I paid to see was.

----------


## OkieHornet

i understand the relevance of the oldies acts to some people, but the Zoo is such a great venue for the summertime, i feel it's being underused... i applaud the Snow Patrol/Flaming Lips/Widespread Panic type of shows, even though they're probably not very big moneymakers (except for Lips)... i don't have a problem with the oldies showing up at the Zoo, i've been to some of them myself, but it would be nice to showcase such a cool venue to other segments of the concert-going population... would it be out of the question to have a Wilco or Modest Mouse or Gnarls Barkley or Nine Inch Nails play there? and yes, i know NIN is playing the FC in August, but i think it'd be a great Zoo show...

----------


## kmf563

DMB would have been great there instead of the ballpark. 

I would like to see some of the national group tours come into the zoo. Like the Warped Tour, Bamboozle, etc.  

You know what else would be great there? A huge festival like every other city has!! Bonnaroo, Waka, etc..

----------


## MikeLucky

> Yes, it is a reasonable expectation for myself to go to zoo concerts for free! That's one of the many perks I get for what I do. I honestly couldn't tell you what the last show I paid to see was.


gotta love the "french benefits"

----------


## Karried

> gotta love the "french benefits"


Yes you do.. 

And my wonderful friend is taking me to Journey with her, right? ... haha!  

As long as we close our eyes and pretend it's Steve Perry.. I'll buy the beer..

I have my name on a list at the Ampitheater so hopefully, they will call me when tickets go on sale.  It will be fun.

----------


## kmf563

> Yes you do.. 
> 
> And my wonderful friend is taking me to Journey with her, right? ... haha!  
> 
> As long as we close our eyes and pretend it's Steve Perry.. I'll buy the beer..
> 
> I have my name on a list at the Ampitheater so hopefully, they will call me when tickets go on sale.  It will be fun.


 :LolLolLolLol:  

Free beer...let me think....ummm....let me see what I can do!!! You want your hubby to come too? We could make it a double date! The more beer I drink, the less I will even notice it isn't Steve Perry.  :Dizzy:

----------


## Lurker34

So, do I get the same offer? LOL I can damn near drink my own body weight in those $5.00 3.2% beers.   :Bright Idea:   What extra would I get for VIP passes?

----------


## kmf563

> What extra would I get for VIP passes?


That's a loaded question!! haha.

----------


## Karried

lol!  I'll bring the damn keg if I get VIP tickets! ha.ha.. yeah Hubby needs to drive us home!

----------


## Lurker34

Kid Rock at the zoo?

----------


## OkieHornet

hmm. what have you heard about Kid Rock? 

Stone Temple Pilots will be there in August and Sheryl Crow will be, too...

----------


## Karried

Any news on Journey?

----------


## SoonerBV

To satisfy the classic rock and cool vibe, perhaps the Robert Plant/Alison Krauss?  That would be a fun show.

Side note:  Best Zoo show I saw (and probably one of the last) was Big Head Todd and the Allman Bros late 90s.

----------


## kevinpate

> perhaps the Robert Plant/Alison Krauss?

I'd be there

----------


## Italian Woman

Robert Plant/Alison Krauss would be awesome.  What a strange, but great pairing!

----------


## redcup

just read this thread!  I love the Zoo venue.  Really the only one I really enjoy attending these days.  DS and GF bought us tickets to see Sheryl Crowe there in August.  We will do a double date.  Should be fun.  I have seen Bonnie Raitt and Carole King there and really enjoyed the shows.  

I miss the pay one price and sit on the ground shows, but understand the need to change to reserved seating to be able to bring the larger artists there.  Such is progress.

Concerning Journey....I was lucky enough to see them (with Steve) when they played in Norman in the 70's!  Great performance.  Bryan Adams was the beginning act.  Nah, nah,nah, nah NA!!!!!

----------


## warreng88

Not trying to completely revive an old thread, but I was looking on pollstar.com and noticed the upcoming shows the Zoo has going on and it is a lot more impressive that I thought it would be:

June 10 - John Fogerty and ZZ Top
June 29 - Cody Johnson
July 2 - Kesha
July 8 - Paramore and Foster the People
July 12 - 30 Seconds to Mars, Walk the Moon, KFlay and Welshly Arms
July 20 - 3 Doors Down, Collective Soul and Soul Asylum
July 24 - Pentatonix
August 1 - Logic, NF and Kyle
August 2 - 311, Offspring and Gym Class Heroes

I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but it's a pretty impressive list, at least to me, it is.

----------


## Roger S

> Not trying to completely revive an old thread, but I was looking on pollstar.com and noticed the upcoming shows the Zoo has going on and it is a lot more impressive that I thought it would be:
> 
> June 10 - John Fogerty and ZZ Top
> June 29 - Cody Johnson
> July 2 - Kesha
> July 8 - Paramore and Foster the People
> July 12 - 30 Seconds to Mars, Walk the Moon, KFlay and Welshly Arms
> July 20 - 3 Doors Down, Collective Soul and Soul Asylum
> July 24 - Pentatonix
> ...


The Slayer retirement show is there Aug 16th with Anthrax, Lamb of God, Testament, and Napalm Death

----------


## BDP

> To satisfy the classic rock and cool vibe, perhaps the Robert Plant/Alison Krauss?  That would be a fun show.


Got a time machine? Point it to 9/26/2008:

https://www.setlist.fm/setlist/rober...-33d0f0b1.html

----------


## Urbanized

^^^^^^
I was at that show, about 15 feet from stage. It was outstanding.

By the way, it was on my birthday. Left before the encore so that I could go see Neko Case at the Diamond Ballroom, which was an even better show, despite Neko being sick. The two preceding birthdays (if I recall correctly) were in-state shows by Avett Brothers. Had a nice little run of Americana birthdays.

----------


## Urbanized

So many great shows at the zoo over the years, especially when it was really in the mix for currently-hot acts. I think maybe the best show I ever saw there was Dire Straits in 1985. INXS in summer of '86 was also outstanding.

----------


## Easy180

I love the venue but haven’t been interested in any acts since Phish in 2012.

----------


## Urbanized

I’ve been to a few (mostly nostalgia acts), but not sure I’ve been very interested in much there since the nineties, with the exception of the aforementioned Robert Plant/Allison Krause and also a 2006 Flaming Lips show which was a high point for them. It was one of the best Lips shows I’ve seen anywhere, which includes Lips shows in Central Park, upstate New York, and Red Rocks.

----------


## warreng88

> The Slayer retirement show is there Aug 16th with Anthrax, Lamb of God, Testament, and Napalm Death


Good catch. Didn't see it on the website for some reason yesterday it is popping up now.

8/16/18 - Slayer, Lamb of God, Anthrax, Testament and Napalm Death

Also, Needtobreathe is playing on 8/11/18.

----------


## Roger S

> Good catch. Didn't see it on the website for some reason yesterday it is popping up now.


Well it's also going to be my retirement metal concert... If I survive a 6 hour concert in August heat........ I've already started hydrating for it!

----------


## Urbanized

Might want to lay off the bbq at least for one day if you go...

...aww, who am I kidding, hot summer days and barbecue go together like peas and carrots.

----------


## Urbanized

By the way, saw Slayer circa ‘14-‘15 at the just-remodeled Chevy Bricktown Event Center and it was everything I’d hoped it would be. They’re pros.

I never was a huge metal fan - always more of a new wave/alt/punk/indie fan but with huge appreciation for classic rock - but for some reason in my late forties I started caring more about the genre. I’d seen some great metal shows back in the day almost by accident (including for instance Dio because who doesn’t want to see Dio, Metallica WITH Cliff Burton, opening for Ozzy, or Scorions at ‘85 Texxas Jam because Texxas Jam), but metal wasn’t really my thing. I guess my newfound love came from getting into newish stoner rock and harder bands which were almost tributes to classic metal (Mastodon, The Sword, Baroness, Kylessa, even Wolfmother...also really got into Melvins although that’s obviously not metal).

So in the past few years I’ve tried to see as many classic metal shows as I could. Super happy to see Slayer, last year saw Iron Maiden for the first time. Later this month I’m seeing Judas Priest at BOK in Tulsa...which is almost bucket list as I’d always been a fan of theirs even when I was a soft new wave-y kid.

Anyway, sorry to sidetrack, just wanted to recommend Slayer as a live act. Also, for anyone wanting to see a show with beautifully-executed metal that isn’t stupid cookie-monster stuff, you should see Mastodon at The Criterion in May (with Primus).

----------


## Roger S

> So in the past few years I’ve tried to see as many classic metal shows as I could. Super happy to see Slayer, last year saw Iron Maiden for the first time. Later this month I’m seeing Judas Priest at BOK in Tulsa...which is almost bucket list as I’d always been a fan of theirs even when I was a soft new wave-y kid.
> 
> Anyway, sorry to sidetrack, just wanted to recommend Slayer as a live act. Also, for anyone wanting to see a show with beautifully-executed metal that isn’t stupid cookie-monster stuff, you should see Mastodon at The Criterion in May (with Primus).


I'm mainly going to see Anthrax since they are a bucket list band for me and I'm more into Americana these days but I was a metal head for a lot of years.

Also being a bass player I'd like to go see Primus just to see Les Claypool live... I've had to untie my fingers from knots a couple of times trying to cover some of his bass lines.

----------


## Urbanized

Yes, excited about Primus also, but def going to that show mostly to see Mastodon again. They’re remarkable. And for the record Anthrax is also really good live; yet another metal show I saw almost by accident.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Not trying to completely revive an old thread, but I was looking on pollstar.com and noticed the upcoming shows the Zoo has going on and it is a lot more impressive that I thought it would be:
> 
> June 10 - John Fogerty and ZZ Top
> June 29 - Cody Johnson
> July 2 - Kesha
> July 8 - Paramore and Foster the People
> July 12 - 30 Seconds to Mars, Walk the Moon, KFlay and Welshly Arms
> July 20 - 3 Doors Down, Collective Soul and Soul Asylum
> July 24 - Pentatonix
> ...


Man, this list just blows the hell out of the Criterion's bookings for the rest of the year (all 2 or 3 of them  :Smile: )!!!  Not many of them are on my must-see list, but it's nice to see something there other than the same-old-crap-classic-radio-done-to-death-acts that they've kinda been known for the past few years.

----------

